
Why Arch? - mahmoudhossam
https://dev.to/mahmoudhossam/why-arch-dlp
======
dozzie
So? Why? What pays for the trouble of running constantly before a steam
locomotive (rolling release; stop for a week or two and your system breaks
apart on the first update)? Because I'm totally unconvinced that "Pacman runs
circles around apt", especially that I know APT quite well.

